# Problem Installing FreeBSD on mac



## newben (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello everybody,

First I apologize for my English because I am French.

I have some weird problem. I've never used FreeBSD and I am a basic Mac user. But I wanted install FreeBSD on my mac. So, I downloaded Parallel Desktop software and a FreeBSD ISO image. I used the Parallell interface to install the FreeBSD device. And then I had a shell, and some instructions to wait before beginning and then there were plenty of messages, 
	
	



```
pid ... (sh)", uid 0 was killed, out of swap space
```
 Then a line 
	
	



```
init : bin/sh on etc/rc ended abnormally, going to single user mode
```
 and 
	
	



```
enter fullpath name of Shell or Return for /bin/sh
```
 and the when I press enter, I am directed to the same first interface with shell booting again. Would be great if you could you help me?

Best,
Newben


----------



## dave (Dec 4, 2011)

*Try VirtualBox*

Personally, I would use VirtualBox.

Step-by-step instructions and info for both Parallels and VirtualBox here: FreeBSD As A Guest OS.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 4, 2011)

newben said:
			
		

> I have some weird problem. I've never used FreeBSD and I am a basic Mac user. But I wanted install FreeBSD on my mac. So, I downloaded Parallel Desktop software and a FreeBSD ISO image. I used the Parallell interface to install the FreeBSD device. And then I had a shell, and some instructions to wait before beginning and then there were plenty of messages,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe too little RAM and disk space were allocated to FreeBSD?

I second dave's suggestion of VirtualBox.


----------



## newben (Dec 5, 2011)

*associating disk memory to freebsd*

Thanks a lot for your response. But, installing virtual box was not really successful. By the way, I tried to make a partition on my mac with  bootcamp, but it wasn't possible because I was asked to put a CD. Then, I used the disk utilities to make a partition on my mac, but I wasn't able to allocate it on the mac.

Would you have a suggestion please?

Best,
Newben?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 5, 2011)

Have you seen the Handbook section on Virtualization?

It should not be necessary to create a new partition, most VM software can use files on the host drive as virtual drives.


----------



## Maisondouf (Dec 6, 2011)

I discover after a lot of tries than the network config of the virtual freebsd FreeBSD machine must be set to bridge mode between host and guest. Otherwise ftp site is never found during installation.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 6, 2011)

It should work with NAT if "FTP Passive" is chosen.


----------



## newben (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi, 

I thank you a lot for all this advice. In fact, I was able to install freebsd FreeBSD with parallel desktop. I had forgotten to create a root folder /, after having created /usr!

Best,
Newben


----------

